# Shots fired



## nouvellechef (Mar 15, 2010)

Worst nightmare situation. 

KIRKLAND, Wash. -- King County sheriff's deputies say two people were shot and injured during a home invasion near Kirkland - and the robber may have been after medical marijuana.

Sheriff's spokesman John Urquhart said the home is known to authorities as a medical marijuana grow site.

"We're assuming that's probably the motive behind this robbery," he said.

The homeowner was armed with a handgun and exchanged fire with one of two men who broke in shortly before 5 a.m. Monday. 

The homeowner and one of the intruders were wounded in the shooting, officials said. 

The homeowner was expected to recover, but Urquhart said the would-be robber suffered a life-threatening wound and was being treated at Harborview Medical Center in Seattle. 

Urquhart said investigators are trying to sort out exactly what happened inside the home. 

Police have cordoned off the area around the home in the 11400 block of Juanita Drive NE. 

A SWAT team searched the house to make sure there was no one else inside, and deputies are questioning a man who was detained a short time later a few blocks away. 

Officials said a garbage truck driver spotted the man hitchhiking and thought it was suspicious, so he called police. 

It was not immediately clear if the man who was detained is the second man believed to have been involved in the robbery attempt.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 15, 2010)

damn robbers


----------



## cubby (Mar 15, 2010)

Mark my words, some moron will try to blame the MMJ grower instead of the violent thief. If he was'nt there stealing he'd be somewhere else stealing something else from someone. I'd add that he should be shot,....but apparently the home owner took care of that:yay: 
Best wishes for a speedy recovery to the grower,.......to the thief....not so much.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 15, 2010)

he should have killed the robber....1 less bad apple..better yet, he should have shot and killed both of them. why anyone thinks that violent criminals have a right to life is beyond me....kill em' as you catch em'.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 15, 2010)

Shots fired update!!! He did well. For 4 of them to get in before he knew it was the mistake. Live and learn. Wait, forgot about jammed pistol ):

KIRKLAND, Wash. -- An outspoken medical marijuana activist said a shotgun blast from an intruder nearly took his head off during a home-invasion robbery early Monday. 

Steve Sarich, who dispenses medical marijuana from his Kirkland-area home, was wounded by the blast but managed to return fire and hit one of the intruders. 

He said his dogs woke him up just before 5 a.m. and he went into the living room and found four people inside his house. 

One of the men fired a shotgun at Sarich, and pellets hit him in the face and leg. He said he shot back but missed and ran to his bedroom when his pistol jammed. 

He said he got another handgun and shot through his glass bedroom door, wounding one of the would-be robbers. 

Deputies said the 19-year-old Renton man was rushed to Harborview Medical Center where he was listed in critical condition.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

he dispenses out of his house??? that doesnt seem prudent...glad he wasnt hurt and I hope there isnt a next time...sounds like he needs an alarm system better than his dogs...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 15, 2010)

this is the *EIGHTH* time he's been hit since last May. Man...dude...time for a serious reconsideration of relocation for the co-op. 

hxxp://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gpkyQqHz6PUsZhpydSEP4wgDJx0wD9EFBI3O0

Heard about this first thing this morning...like I said b4...your name's on a list your name's out there...


----------



## The New Girl (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi, more info, and a grower was killed a few days ago in a separate incident, see story  
TNG 

The link:
hxxp://www.king5.com/news/local/2-shot-in-Kirkland-home-invasion-87645727.html




by KING 5 News and Associated Press

Posted on March 15, 2010 at 6:19 AM

Updated today at 3:26 PM
******

SEATTLE - A well-known Washington state medical marijuana activist traded gunfire with robbers who invaded his home early Monday, suffering minor shotgun pellet wounds and sending one intruder to the intensive care unit of a hospital.

Activist Steve Sarich, 59, runs CannaCare, an organization that provides patients with marijuana plants and advice about Washington's law.

"I don't want to shoot people, but God, this is our eighth home invasion since last May," he told The Associated Press.

Sarich said he was awakened at his Kirkland home by the barking of his dogs, then grabbed a .22-caliber handgun and headed down a hallway outside his bedroom.

A man with a shotgun confronted him in the living room and fired, he said. The main blast struck a wall a few inches from his head, Sarich said. One pellet struck his face while another hit his leg.

Sarich shot at the robber but missed. When his gun jammed, he darted back to his bedroom and grabbed another handgun. He spotted another robber standing outside the glass door to his bedroom and fired three times, hitting the robber multiple times.

Sarich's live-in girlfriend called 911, as did the wounded robber, a 19-year-old from Renton. King County sheriff's deputies found him in the backyard and took him to Harborview Medical Center in Seattle, where he underwent surgery for life-threatening wounds.

Sheriff's deputies arrested a second suspect, also 19, as he tried to flag down a ride nearby a few hours later. That suspect gave investigators the names of two others involved in the robbery attempt who had fled in a vehicle. They remained at large, sheriff's Sgt. John Urquhart said.

Neighbors living near the house on Juanita Drive NE watched in amazement this morning as a SWAT team descended on the secluded home.

They say most people in the area are aware of the medical marijuana being grown on the property and the frequent gatherings of medical marijuana supporters and users. It had bothered some.

"The other neighbor that lives right next door to me, she just moved a week ago, her and her husband, because they couldn't take it anymore," said neighbor Mark Stumpf.

But others say they weren't overly concerned - until Monday morning, when bullets started flying during the home invasion robbery.

"We do see a lot of traffic there. They've never bothered us, but we do realize with a marijuana clinic, I feel at least other things come along. And this obviously may have been a result of that. This may have been an 'other thing'," said Lauri Boritz.

The home invasion came just two days after a medical marijuana patient from Orting, Michael Howard, died of injuries sustained March 9 when robbers targeted his growing operation, according to Ben Livingston, of the Cannabis Defense Coalition.

Howard was struck in the head during the robbery, possibly with a crowbar, Thurston County sheriff's Detective Ed Troyer said Monday. Deputies found 150 marijuana plants in a shed on the property and are investigating the case as a homicide.

Sarich said he only grows starter plants and clones in his home that are provided to patients. He himself is a patient who suffers from painful back conditions including degenerative disc disorder, he said.

Sarich said he fired shots to scare robbers during a January break-in at his home when intruders escaped with seeds, a vaporizer and pipes.

Sarich said he typically doesn't call police when his house is broken into because he doesn't want to deal with the hassle of having his home searched by law enforcement checking his compliance with the state's medical marijuana law.

Investigators on Monday were waiting to obtain a search warrant for Sarich's home, but Urquhart said he didn't immediately know if the warrant pertained to the shooting investigation or the marijuana present.

Douglas Hiatt, a medical marijuana attorney in Seattle who has worked with Sarich and who knew Howard, said the cases show the dangers presented by marijuana prohibition.

Hiatt is gathering signatures for a ballot initiative that would remove all criminal penalties for adult use, possession and distribution of marijuana.

"This is directly related to prohibition," Hiatt said. "It's what happens when you make a house plant worth more than gold.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

they have sensors now so you know if someone is even in your yard...what is he thinking? so scary. I would have an awesome alram system...they can even detect movement..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2010)

Go ahead,,Walk into my house,,,un-invited,,and I promise ya,,it will be your last Home Invaasion!!!!!!!:hubba: 
My Dogs will be your first meeting,,and my 9mm will be your last.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 15, 2010)

One of the men fired a shotgun at Sarich, and pellets hit him in the face and leg. He said he shot back but missed and ran to his bedroom when his pistol jammed. 

that shotgun has some problem face and leg what about in between:hubba:

t4


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 15, 2010)

Even though he is legal he should be a little more discreet.  Letting the world know you have a big grow operation is like telling them you are sitting on a pile of cash, someone is eventually going to come after it.  But I am happy he got a few rounds off, too bad the other 3 got away unscathed.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 15, 2010)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Go ahead,,Walk into my house,,,un-invited,,and I promise ya,,it will be your last Home Inveasion!!!!!!!:hubba:
> My Dogs will be your first meeting,,and my 9mm will be your last.


do a google vid search for RBCD ammo test....thats what every defense gun should be loaded with...my brothers use the .45 cal in their 1911's..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 15, 2010)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> One of the men fired a shotgun at Sarich, and pellets hit him in the face and leg. He said he shot back but missed and ran to his bedroom when his pistol jammed.
> 
> that shotgun has some problem face and leg what about in between:hubba:
> 
> t4


crappy bird load out of a crudely cut barrel..


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 15, 2010)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Go ahead,,Walk into my house,,,un-invited,,and I promise ya,,it will be your last Home Inveasion!!!!!!!:hubba:
> My Dogs will be your first meeting,,and my 9mm will be your last.



Same here only shotgun 00.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 15, 2010)

.22? Idiot


----------



## Diversified (Mar 15, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> they have sensors now so you know if someone is even in your yard...what is he thinking? so scary. I would have an awesome alram system...they can even detect movement..


 
I sell security equipment. They have infrared pan/tilt/zoom cameras that are motion detect, can read a license plate on a car 2 blocks away during the day and up to 300 yards at night, will record remotely anywhere in the world via internet and they will hook into a conventional alarm system that can be sent by land line, cell or internet to the police. And if you have your alarm panel set up right, it will turn on every light on the property.


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 16, 2010)

this is happening way to often now.  Its these thugs that us leagle growers have to be aware of,  Not the police.  Sad thing is this MMJ grower will lose his card for haveing a hand gun in the grow house..fun part of the Law. And if the intruder dies ..This grower could do serious time.


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 16, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> he dispenses out of his house??? that doesnt seem prudent...glad he wasnt hurt and I hope there isnt a next time...sounds like he needs an alarm system better than his dogs...


 

yeah Dispenceries here are in houses..kinda funky and more apt to this kind of things happening.  this state sure could use some real ones like down in Cali..we will get there


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 16, 2010)

Diversified said:
			
		

> I sell security equipment. They have infrared pan/tilt/zoom cameras that are motion detect, can read a license plate on a car 2 blocks away during the day and up to 300 yards at night, will record remotely anywhere in the world via internet and they will hook into a conventional alarm system that can be sent by land line, cell or internet to the police. And if you have your alarm panel set up right, it will turn on every light on the property.


 
We have these now in Medina. I have my pimp home security system, but not like that. I need to look into this. Thanx


----------



## Tater (Mar 16, 2010)

> why anyone thinks that violent criminals have a right to life is beyond me....kill em' as you catch em'.



Congrats this is the dumbest thing I've read today.

I don't have a problem with people defending themselves or their property so don't twist your knickers in a bunch, I have a problem with uneducated blanket statements of ignorance.

NOBODY, has the right to take ANYONE's life except in the defense of their own.  period.  If you vote or are in favour of capital punishment one day, an innocent will slip through the cracks and on that day YOU become guilty of murder for holding up an imperfect system and giving your ok to the murder of others.


----------



## cubby (Mar 16, 2010)

Tater said:
			
		

> Congrats this is the dumbest thing I've read today.
> 
> I don't have a problem with people defending themselves or their property so don't twist your knickers in a bunch, I have a problem with uneducated blanket statements of ignorance.
> 
> NOBODY, has the right to take ANYONE's life except in the defense of their own. period. If you vote or are in favour of capital punishment one day, an innocent will slip through the cracks and on that day YOU become guilty of murder for holding up an imperfect system and giving your ok to the murder of others.


 

While I certainly respect your right to an opinion, I'm glad you're in the minority. I looked on your sig for your location, I was suprised it did'nt say "in the land of rainbows, lollipops, and fuzzy little kittens". 
Ten to one says these animals have lengthy rap sheets. How long are descent people supposed to sit by and say "some day they'll straighten up"? 
When people choose to live thier lives this way they deserve any and all misfortune that may befall them. They contribute absolutely nothing of any value to society. 
Apparently you're opposed to the death penalty. What would you suggest be done with the people who live thier lives in search of potential victims? Prison dose'nt work, for the most part prison is nothing more than a family reunion to these people. Just another chapter in thier lives of living off the system. 
In so far as your concern with Innocent people being convicted and put to death, the fact is, it rarely happens. It's much more previlant that guilty people get away with crimes (can you say O.J.). Additionaly when a person IS wrongfully convicted it's because thier history of criminal behavior adds circumstantial evidence. So it basicly evens out in the end.
I can live with that, and I sleep well at night.
We know punishment dose'nt work, rehabilitaion dose'nt work (you can't RE-habilitate someone who's never been habilitated in the first place), so where do we go from here? I'm not someone who buys capital punishment as a deterent, it's revenge, pure and simple. As I said, I can live with that. 
Many states have a three strikes law where three arrests get you life without parole, WHY???? If we put them in prison for life and have to provide these animals with food, clothing, housing, medical, legal, etc etc etc...we're still being robbed.
To deal with them in a manner they themselves have earned they should be dragged out behind the court house and introduced to a tall tree and a short rope. Then we'll see a reduction in crime, the residivism rate would just about dissappear. We'll also save a boat load of tax dollars that are otherwise wasted on welfare and low income legal aid.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Diversified (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm in no way condoning what these people did but, since 1973 over 130 people have been released from death rows throughout the country due to evidence of their wrongful convictions. I admit that it is a small number of people but what if you or 1 of your family members were in that small group?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 16, 2010)

it is much easyer to get the jump on someone in their own house than most think.

Install cameras, get a tazer, or pepper spray. 

If you live in a community, I strongly recommend against guns. 

There is no such thing as a smart bullet...at least for civies.
Keep your finished elsewhere. 

Safes are good, but its also a good way to get tourtured.

...good luck.


----------



## cubby (Mar 16, 2010)

Of that 130 how many had clean records? Probably not many. The reason these people were convicted of crimes they "did'nt commit" was because they had committed so many crimes previously there was no way they could be afforded the bennifit of the doubt. They denied all the crimes they previously committed so how can anyone trust anything they say. They're previous crimminal activities directly contributed to thier wrongful conviction. So if you're gonna commit crimes of violence against people and sometimes you get away with it you have to accept that the pendulum will swing the other way. I'm not saying people deserve to be convited of crimes they did'nt commit but when you look at they're lifestyle prior to conviction it's easy to see how circumstatial evidence takes on a whole new wieght. It's extreemly rare that a "innocent" person is convicted.


----------



## Diversified (Mar 16, 2010)

Whether or not they had "clean" records has nothing to do with being sentenced to death for a crime you did not commit.


----------



## cubby (Mar 16, 2010)

My point was a person who has a record of criminal activity would not recieve the benifit of the doubt. If the defense says "my client has never been in any kind of trouble before" then the jury has to wonder if the prosecutor has the right guy. But if you have a defendant who has a criminal past, that bennifit of doubt is gone out the window. Most people believe, and rightfully so, that if you got arrested there was probably evidence, concrete or circumstantial, pointing to you.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a Browning Safe, never thought about torture. I would def get off some ammo regardless, wife straps too.

Heres a update on the story. Kinda upset i live close and dude from what I am hearing has every clone you can get on West Coast. Man... Seattle has produced some fine strains over the years and he is no stranger to them.

KIRKLAND, Wash. -- A spokesman for the King County Sheriff's Office says deputies found 385 marijuana plants at the home of a medical marijuana activist who was in a shootout with robbers.

Sgt. John Urquhart says investigators also found marijuana products such as butter, baked goods and paraphernalia. Deputies have no plans to arrest activist Steve Sarich but will forward their findings to the prosecutor's office.

Sarich suffered minor wounds when robbers broke into his home early Monday. One fired a shotgun at him, and pellets hit his face and arm. Sarich fired a handgun at one robber, sending him to Harborview Medical Center in intensive care.

Sarich runs CannaCare, an organization that provides marijuana plants to patients. 

He said Tuesday morning that he does not flower marijuana plants at his house, but runs his grow operation like a nursery. He says many of the plants there were new cuttings and likely had not yet developed roots.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2010)

Tater said:
			
		

> Congrats this is the dumbest thing I've read today.
> 
> I don't have a problem with people defending themselves or their property so don't twist your knickers in a bunch, I have a problem with uneducated blanket statements of ignorance.
> 
> NOBODY, has the right to take ANYONE's life except in the defense of their own. period. If you vote or are in favour of capital punishment one day, an innocent will slip through the cracks and on that day YOU become guilty of murder for holding up an imperfect system and giving your ok to the murder of others.


 
You come into my house with bad intentions,,you have lost your rights to live. I have been married for 24yrs. My Wife is my best friend. You threaten Her in ANY way,,you are a dead MF.
I am Not in favor of the Death Penalty,for a good reason. To many have died who were inocent,,,and thats a proven fact!!! Personaly,,I would rather take care of it myself. The only one that has the right to take someone elses life is the Person or Persons that they(the intruder) infrindged upon. If anyone should push the chemicals into thier viens to take thier life in a death penalty,,it should be the person that was effected the most by thier crime. Like for instance. If someone took my Wifes life,,I should,,(and only me) should have the right to take thiers. Other wise they should do life without parole.
BUT,,as I said. You hurt one of mine and you will never make it to court.:hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2010)

cubby said:
			
		

> Of that 130 how many had clean records? Probably not many. The reason these people were convicted of crimes they "did'nt commit" was because they had committed so many crimes previously there was no way they could be afforded the bennifit of the doubt. They denied all the crimes they previously committed so how can anyone trust anything they say. They're previous crimminal activities directly contributed to thier wrongful conviction. So if you're gonna commit crimes of violence against people and sometimes you get away with it you have to accept that the pendulum will swing the other way. I'm not saying people deserve to be convited of crimes they did'nt commit but when you look at they're lifestyle prior to conviction it's easy to see how circumstatial evidence takes on a whole new wieght. It's extreemly rare that a "innocent" person is convicted.


 
That is not always true Cubby. If one person is wrongly convicted,,that is one to many. Many have been in the wrong place at the wrong time who did not have any priors. and were convicted by a bunch of morons. It is true however that lots of PPL have been lucky that they were not caught for the things that they Have done and later they get busted for something they didnt do,,and go to jail..Might call that Carma,,but whatever ya call it,,THey Got Thiers.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

I want to give convicted murderers organs to sick people...am I sick? lol


----------



## cubby (Mar 16, 2010)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I want to give convicted murderers organs to sick people...am I sick? lol


I will gladly donate the guys organs that trys to come in my house to do harm to my family:hubba: .


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 18, 2010)

this is where i go for my meds... this is the same thing that happens to some people in the area. there was also a murder over a bunch of clones....

the house was enormous, and the downstairs guest house area accommodated a large mother and veg/clone rooms and a very nice 1 at a time clone selection and edible/oils etc. + lots of nice buds.

in WA, there can be no store front op. its all dont tell, dont ask.

so this is what happens, my friends have kids, and now an x marine on 24 hour stand bye... they are shutting down soon because of the break ins, the cops say"we arent in the business of arresting sick people for their meds" and are usually very cooperative. 

steve has been through a lot to keep this movement alive and growing  a whole lot, the man almost had his head blown off, inches away... and he is going to fight for my right, and every other cannacare member, or not!

god, this has been on my mind since it happened...

Edit: on the news they shoe that gorgeous pit, but not the lil chihuahua/pomeranian haha.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 18, 2010)

What you mean Spokane Dispensary?


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 19, 2010)

kirkland, im in bham


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 19, 2010)

Kool. Just meant there is dispensary and they have great choices.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmmmmm??? Interesting story, I'm sure that as we see the end of prohibition of marijuana that there will be many more just like it. 
IMO I would think that anyone that is that open about his role in this should be much more prepared. 
Anyone that has ever lived in any big city or having had any dealings with a cashed based business knows that security is just a fact of life. 
I know guys that have been selling Christmas Trees in LA for years now. They don't sit in a parking lot with 20-30g cash on Sunday night waiting for the bank to open on Mon. for dam good reason. 
For the very same reasons, I see a dispensary as being very simular to a check cashing business, bank or a 7-11 
As for growers, anyone dealing with 385 plants of any size, I would think would be doing the same. If I had that many plants I would have a miniture Fort Knox with full time security guards. 
As for us small timers I think it's a matter of how much exposure you allow yourself to have. There's no need for Fort Knox with six mature plants. At the same time there are some crazy people out there and taking security very seriously is something that I hope we can all learn from this.
Personally I would hope that I'm never put in a situation where I have to kill someone. But... if someone ever broke into my home with a gun, I think that I'm with most here, and would not hesitate to shoot to kill. Especially if there where more than one. And I certainly would never even consider using a 22cal pistol that jams for protection. 
The fact that this guy has been robbed eight times in the past ten months is plane insanity in the first place. Speaking for myself I would make sure to try to kill the first ones so that any others get the picture. 
As for getting involed in the death penalty I will say this, I think we should sell loto tickets to pull the plug on some people. I would be the first in line to fry someone that has raped and killed several kids if I won the loto. I just stongly feel that these types of people just do not deserve to live!!! Does that mean that I always completely agree with the way our government handles the death penalty....definately not!!! 
Anyway That's My Cents On These Topics....LOL
Take Care, Be Cool and Stay Safe!!!
Peace MBT


----------



## Chewbongo (Mar 19, 2010)

Tater said:
			
		

> Congrats this is the dumbest thing I've read today.
> 
> I don't have a problem with people defending themselves or their property so don't twist your knickers in a bunch, I have a problem with uneducated blanket statements of ignorance.
> 
> NOBODY, has the right to take ANYONE's life except in the defense of their own.  period.  If you vote or are in favour of capital punishment one day, an innocent will slip through the cracks and on that day YOU become guilty of murder for holding up an imperfect system and giving your ok to the murder of others.



Thank you


----------

